# Sold my Mamiya M645, but have a problem



## bkraai (Sep 22, 2011)

Last night I sold my M645 with the following for $225
M645 body
80mm 2.8 lend
CdS prism viewfinder 
Waist level viewfinder
120 and 220 film inserts. (1 each)
Carrying case
Problem is that today I got a call saying that the aperture wouldn't move. I was upfront that the camera had been sitting for 8 months and I was not aware of any problems with the camera when I last used it. He brought it to a local camera shop and they think it could be that the grease on the blades could be gummed up. They'll charge $58 to fix it. If that's not it they think it could be the linkage in the lens. 
For all I know, he could have dropped the lens last night. 
What would you guys do in this situation? Tell him he's on his own? Offer to cover part of the $58? I feel badly it doesn't work right, but it did work perfectly fine last time I shot with it. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 22, 2011)

When exactly did you shot with it last time? Yesterday? 10 years ago?


----------



## bkraai (Sep 22, 2011)

I last used it in April 2011.


----------



## bkraai (Sep 22, 2011)

I had goofed in my first posting about the camera sitting for 8 months. I last shot with it in April and none of the photos showed any sign of an aperture problem.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 22, 2011)

1. You should have tested it before you sold it. 2. The buyer should have tested it before buying it. In the end I say Caveat emptor. There was no intent to deceive if you are telling the truth.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2011)

The grease might be thickened up..or the buyer might be an id'jot, and has the lens set to maximum aperture...tell them to try firing the camera on BULB, and then, by hand, close the lens aperture down while the shutter is open....then try it again....see if maybe it's just sluggish.
When some unknown person says a camera is mis-behaving, like "the shutter will not fire--it is broken!" but the darkslide is still in the back....it just makes you want to sigh and say, "well, you're not using the equipment quite right..." And YEAH, he might have dropped the lens last night, or banged it, or messed up the linkage...I dunno...lens diaphragms can conk out without warning...will the DOF preview get the lens to stop down? How was the sale made? Did the buyer actually come and look at,hold,and evaluate the camera, or was it simply shipped to him. ANyhow, if he got the camera for $225 with a CDs prism, waist level, a lens, and 2 inserts...geeze...a $58 repair job is NOTHING!!! I spend that much on refreshments for a big football game...


----------



## bkraai (Sep 22, 2011)

The buyer said he tried the bulb method and saw no movement when he adjusted the aperture. He said he also tried to use the DOF preview. 
He did get a chance to handle the camera and check it out before he paid me in cash.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 22, 2011)

bkraai said:


> The buyer said he tried the bulb method and saw no movement when he adjusted the aperture. He said he also tried to use the DOF preview.
> *He did get a chance to handle the camera and check it out before he paid me in cash*.



He must have understood it was sold "as-is"?


----------



## compur (Sep 22, 2011)

I have bought cameras and later found they had a problem I wasn't aware of at the time. 
I didn't then contact the seller and ask them for money.  I chalked it up to my own
error. 

Worst case: he could sell the camera parts and get his money back.  An M645 waist level
finder alone sells for $75-$100


----------



## orlovphoto (Sep 23, 2011)

He still got a great deal even if he is a dummy for either not catching it when he bought it or thinking that you should pay now that he did something to it. Buyer beware - very good concept, I'm not one to rip people off by selling broken equipment (and not saying that you did), but I actually know a STORE that knowingly sells broken cameras for top dollar and if you don't catch it in 7 days (that's how long their warranty on used stuff it) you're **** out of luck  I warn people against it, but I see people get ripped off all the time there... The main thing is that it taught me to look twice while buying. And for your end - if you described it as best you could and he didn't see anything wrong with it when it was bought you did nothing wrong. He probably did drop it...


----------

